# Nosebleeds and Bad PG/Concentrates



## Lord Vetinari

Hi All, 

I hope this is the right section, as it seems where all the real info is collected. I have heard rumors on the DIY scene of nose bleeds and other ill effects caused by bad quality PG and fake concentrates.

Has anybody got any confirmed reports of this? Has any body had experience with such things happening? I have not found any myself but I think it is important to ask around a bit before dismissing it as pure BS. It is being spoken about on social networks but in a vague friend-of-a-friend's-aunty-heard-it-from-the-barber kinda way.

Thx


----------



## zadiac

Nope nothing. Been DIY'ing for almost two years. Nothing of the sort.


----------



## daniel craig

Nothing like this ever happened.


----------



## Sir Vape

FogFace said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I hope this is the right section, as it seems where all the real info is collected. I have heard rumors on the DIY scene of nose bleeds and other ill effects caused by bad quality PG and fake concentrates.
> 
> Has anybody got any confirmed reports of this? Has any body had experience with such things happening? I have not found any myself but I think it is important to ask around a bit before dismissing it as pure BS. It is being spoken about on social networks but in a vague friend-of-a-friend's-aunty-heard-it-from-the-barber kinda way.
> 
> Thx



Is this local or overseas if I may ask?


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa

I have much more frequent nosebleeds since moving over from Twisp to proper vapes but I don't know if it is attributed to poor PG and concentrates. I think it is just the Vapour drying out the sinus? I suffer terribly with my sinus so eager to here any solutions (have tried the nose sprays and sinus washing but nothing)


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Same here in like a year and I have supported most vendors. So IF there is a dodgy supplier it will be easy to spot, just make small orders first time. Thanks everybody.


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Sir Vape said:


> Is this local or overseas if I may ask?


It is on local vape groups on Facebook, Sir.


----------



## stevie g

Don't know about fake or poor quality products but I do know that cutting the VG base with 5% distilled water will stop the extreme dry sinus symptoms. 

Of course that's if you diy. I know lots of vendors don't cut some H2O into their juices which in this dry weather will exacerbate nose bleeds etc.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Igno

I have ordered from SkyBlue, BLCK Vapour, Vapeowave and Atomix and no nosebleeds for me, they sell good quality VG, PG, Nic and Concentrates

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YeOldeOke

Been DIYing since the early 1600's  and never came across it.

I've never tried it but I believe a drop of saline will also help with sinus effects.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB

A mate of mine got a nose-bleed while Twisping. But only because I klapped him when he told me I'd get popcorn lung from my DIY juice.

I've had the opposite of @OnePowerfulCorsa since vaping. My sinuses don't feel dry at all. Although I've found that I do get more thirsty and my mouth often feels dry, my nasal passages and tip of my nose are always slightly wet. I told my gf it's a sign of good health and she said "Only if you're a dog". We had a good laugh about it but then I realised that I _have_ been sniffing people's butts and burying stuff in the garden rather a lot lately. That could just be the Bobtail, though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Soutie

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> I have much more frequent nosebleeds since moving over from Twisp to proper vapes but I don't know if it is attributed to poor PG and concentrates. I think it is just the Vapour drying out the sinus? I suffer terribly with my sinus so eager to here any solutions (have tried the nose sprays and sinus washing but nothing)



Exactly this

I suffer from pretty bad sinuses, especially around this time of the year. I find that with vaping you tend to blow out your nose alot more often due to wanting maximum flavor, and this also tends to dry out my sinuses very quickly. I honestly believe it is just that, the hygroscopic nature of both PG and VG, the amount of vapor produced by sub ohm tanks and blowing this vapor out your nose alot more often then you would while smoking.

Running a humidifier in the evenings seems to work wonders for me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

The only nose bleeds I've had since I started vaping was from a nasty staph infection I got in my nose. It cleared up and came back again, so I started worrying it was my DIY. Then I read a story on reddit about a guy who had reoccuring chest infections and realised I had been putting off pit-stopping my daily use atties. Stripped and cleaned them thoroughly and the infection hasn't been back. I'm guessing that the heat condenses enough water in the air to produce a medium wherein bacteria can grow. Tell facebook to stop buying from dodgy people and clean their atties out.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

I have serious sinus issues but I exhale only through my mouth out of habit so no ill effects at all EVER. Thanks all for putting my mind at ease again, gonna go fill me some carts with concentrate


----------



## NewOobY

sheesh this has never happened to me, but its pretty hectic if it is happening to people. I've been vaping for more than 2 years and diy-ing for almost a year. I've read about bad PG/VG like when adding PG/VG the juice discolors significantly. Then it is obvious dont vape that.


----------



## Waine

Never had a nose bleed in 9 months of vaping. I do get a headache if I vape a lot, but I think it's because I am not watching my fluid intake. I am not a "six glasses of water a day man", I must be honest, but having read a lot about dehydration and vaping on the web, I try to drink more water now.

They say if your pee is yellow by 11am, you are dehydrating. It must be white, then you are sufficiently hydrated.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Feliks Karp

Coulerless urine could indicate that you may be drinking too much water, "normal" urine should be a clear-yellow or straw in colour. With all this talk of extra hydration one must also keep in mind water intoxication which can be damaging.


----------



## SAVaper

Feliks Karp said:


> water intoxication which can be damaging.



I thought you were joking...


----------



## RichJB

Rip Trippers ranting aside, has anybody used those electrolyte mixes he was punting? I drink quite a lot during the day but it's mostly coffee. So I pee as much as I drink and am not sure if I'm hydrating enough. Then, at night, I switch to wine which also isn't good for hydrating. I don't want to drink Coke and flavoured soft drinks so much, and plain water is very boring for me. Are these high-tech mix drinks any good or is it just MSG in a packet and rots your insides while proclaiming to save you?


----------



## Ernst

Wow. Nice to see this thread. I stopped vaping about two years ago because I got bad nosebleeds. (started smoking cigs again) I never had nosebleeds in my life, only when vaping. I started vaping again 5 days ago, no cigs since  wow the tech has gotten better! anyway, whenever I told any people that vape that I got nosebleeds they would look at me funny, nice to know that I am not alone and that there could be a cause to the problem.


----------



## Waine

Feliks Karp said:


> Coulerless urine could indicate that you may be drinking too much water, "normal" urine should be a clear-yellow or straw in colour. With all this talk of extra hydration one must also keep in mind water intoxication which can be damaging.



@FeliksKarp Point taken, but you have to drink a hell of a lot of water to get water intoxication, which can even be fatal. Too much water can also cause one to excrete medication or vitamins, rendering it useless. I guess the key is "balance".


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riyaad

Drink about 1.5-2L water a day


----------



## SAVaper

RichJB said:


> Rip Trippers ranting aside, has anybody used those electrolyte mixes he was punting? I drink quite a lot during the day but it's mostly coffee. So I pee as much as I drink and am not sure if I'm hydrating enough. Then, at night, I switch to wine which also isn't good for hydrating. I don't want to drink Coke and flavoured soft drinks so much, and plain water is very boring for me. Are these high-tech mix drinks any good or is it just MSG in a packet and rots your insides while proclaiming to save you?



I think having some might be a good thing. Too much and this will certainly cause other problems.
I drink a lot of water and sometimes I put a squirt of lemon in.


----------



## Bearshare

on vapenation FB hence the reason for the updated rules now.


----------



## ZK1

When I used to smoke, I had bad sinus as well, and I had to carry a Nazeen spray bottle with me permanently, the nose sprays work and opens your sinuses very quickly, but the more you use them the worse it is in the long run, now that I vape I have no problems at all. So I think the nose sprays can be a big culprit to the nose bleeds as well.


----------



## Jan

RichJB said:


> Rip Trippers ranting aside, has anybody used those electrolyte mixes he was punting? I drink quite a lot during the day but it's mostly coffee. So I pee as much as I drink and am not sure if I'm hydrating enough. Then, at night, I switch to wine which also isn't good for hydrating. I don't want to drink Coke and flavoured soft drinks so much, and plain water is very boring for me. Are these high-tech mix drinks any good or is it just MSG in a packet and rots your insides while proclaiming to save you?


I use rehidrat (available at any pharmacy or supermarket) especially on long hot days when working outside

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Richio

*Interesting extract from ecigalternative.com*

While many people appear to have a side-effect free experience with ecigs, aside from the general issues with continuing the usage of nicotine, the following are some of the side effects that may occur while vaping that can probably be attributed to in whole or part to vaping. These tend to be temporary.

Dry skin
Dry mouth
Rash/burning sensation on face
Itchiness
Puffy/dry eyes
Caffeine sensitivity
Minor blood nose issues
The dry mouth side effect is very common due to the nature of eliquids. 

One of the major components of most eliquids is propylene glycol, more commonly referred to as PG. 

As well as eliquids, PG is also widely used in pharmaceutical and personal care products. One of PG's attributes is that is it a hygroscopic liquid; meaning it attracts and hold water molecules from the surrounding environment; such as your mouth.

The dry mouth side effect is usually easily rectified by increasing water intake; i.e. small sips of water often. This doesn't mean to say you'll necessarily be sipping water non-stop, just that your water consumption may increase.

The dry skin issue can often be addressed with a hypo-allergenic moisturiser until such time that the body adjusts.

What appears to be a minority of people suffer minor blood noses. Again, this could be due to the drying effect of eliquids; particularly if they are high in PG. 

In all the reports I've seen, the issue rectifies itself. Something that may help is to not exhale ecigarette vapors through the nose; particularly during the initial weeks.

Sometimes side effects may occur due to simply vaping too much and will disappear when ecigarette use is reduced.

In other instances, it may not be the ecigarette at all, but how your body is now reacting to other substances.

For example, I found after a few days into my electronic cigarette journey, I was getting a little anxious at times - just very brief flashes. I was concerned I wasn't vaping enough, or too much. It was neither.

It turned out that how my body was now reacting to caffeine was the the culprit. After I reduced my caffeine intake (I used to drink at least a gallon of strong coffee a day); this symptom disappeared immediately. I still enjoy coffee and reducing my consumption of it certainly hasn't done me any harm.

Other reactions may occur due to an allergy to any or all of the ingredients of eliquid - such as the propylene glycol or vegetable glycerine, flavourings or the nicotine itself. Adjusting levels of any component can sometimes bring relief.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Gen

Hi everyone, one thing that I have definitely picked up on is the dry / puffy eyes, never happened before I vaped, I also stopped vapping for a few months (wasn't smoking cigarettes either) and as soon as I started again my eyes dried out. This is especially bad in the morning when I wake up, and eye drops only give temporary relief. All our juice is DIY, with mostly a 70 vg 30 pg mix. Any suggestions? @Sprint would cutting our VG with 5% distilled water help? I would think its the PG that's to blame? My nose only burns when I really vape too much. It would really make my vaping experience so much better if I could get around this. TIA


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Jan said:


> I use rehidrat (available at any pharmacy or supermarket) especially on long hot days when working outside
> View attachment 68244


This stuff is amazing.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gen

Mustrum Ridcully said:


> This stuff is amazing.


Thanks, will give it a go this week and see if it helps!


----------



## YeOldeOke

@Gen
What you could try is a few drops of saline in your juice. Read up on it, I've not personally tried it because I've not had a problem.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

